# Journey to blindfolded solves - Progressions thread



## patricKING (Apr 23, 2021)

I am going to learn blindfolded since I think it's really cool. I already know a little bit Old Pochmann from before today (that's when I started learning it) and I have managed to solve all the edges blindfolded but with an extremely long inspection though xD. But this is the progression thread for me.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 23, 2021)

Good luck! 3BLD is really fun once you learn how to solve it!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 24, 2021)

Good luck, 3BLD is a super cool event.

There are also more events like 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD to explore.


----------



## patricKING (Apr 24, 2021)

So I tried a few solves with only edges, and memorised the letters as well. I find it hard to memorise all the letters, and also which edges I have already been on. Any tips for this? I think the corners will go much easier.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 24, 2021)

patricKING said:


> I am going to learn blindfolded since I think it's really cool. I already know a little bit Old Pochmann from before today (that's when I started learning it) and I have managed to solve all the edges blindfolded but with an extremely long inspection though xD. But this is the progression thread for me.


it's a hard event. Stay dedicated, I gave up a while ago(I did have successes but 3 out of 45 attempts succeeded.


----------



## willian_pessoa (Apr 25, 2021)

patricKING said:


> So I tried a few solves with only edges, and memorised the letters as well. I find it hard to memorise all the letters, and also which edges I have already been on. Any tips for this? I think the corners will go much easier.



Try using a memory palace to memorize, the space location on your memo are gonna help you.

*edit and use images if you don't yet.


----------



## patricKING (Apr 26, 2021)

What is the inspection time on competitions? It feels like I need 5 to 10 minutes to remember everything.


----------



## Skewbed (Apr 26, 2021)

patricKING said:


> What is the inspection time on competitions? It feels like I need 5 to 10 minutes to remember everything.


In blindfolded events at WCA competitions, you start the timer before you memorize the cube. Memorization counts towards your final time.


----------



## patricKING (Apr 26, 2021)

Skewbed said:


> In blindfolded events at WCA competitions, you start the timer before you memorize the cube. Memorization counts towards your final time.


What? How does that work?


----------



## Skewbed (Apr 26, 2021)

patricKING said:


> What? How does that work?


The cube starts covered, and you take the cover off after starting the timer. Then, you start memorizing it. When you are done memorizing it, you put on your blindfold and solve it. When you think you solved it, you stop the timer. Then, you take off your blindfold.


----------



## patricKING (Apr 27, 2021)

Skewbed said:


> The cube starts covered, and you take the cover off after starting the timer. Then, you start memorizing it. When you are done memorizing it, you put on your blindfold and solve it. When you think you solved it, you stop the timer. Then, you take off your blindfold.


Oh, but how does the memorization count towards your final time? So you could basically sit there for a really long time?


----------



## Skewbed (Apr 27, 2021)

patricKING said:


> Oh, but how does the memorization count towards your final time? So you could basically sit there for a really long time?


You can't see the cube until you start the timer and take off the cube cover.
Here is a link to the video of the world record, if you want to see how it works in competitions:


----------



## patricKING (Apr 27, 2021)

Skewbed said:


> You can't see the cube until you start the timer and take off the cube cover.
> Here is a link to the video of the world record, if you want to see how it works in competitions:


Oh wow, xD. Then my times would be like _ten minutes _if I even make it_. _But I now understand your point. Thanks for explaining.


----------

